# original disc conversion



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking for the kit to upgrade my original disc to the closed system. I have found them on Knights website, was hoping to spend a little less anyone know anywhere else I might find one. Also, if you have done it, was it worth the money? Was a lot of noticable improvement?


----------

